
Software to capture votes in upcoming national election is insecure - robin_reala
http://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2017/pc-wahl
======
runesoerensen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15190148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15190148)

